# Add weight with granite.



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm currently working on a new lathe workstation. And got to the weight box most people I see use. And thought about the granite sink cut-outs. The granite company I went to was more then happy to give as many as I wanted. So if I double layer the granite slabs to add the weight should work ok.
But does weight from sand have better dampening than solid weight? Or does the material even matter?
Sand is cheap enough, but I'm thinking I can have a taller shelf under the lathe bed, or even a second shelf?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I would go with sand.

You could get more weight in the same amount of space.

Use a vibrator on it, it will compact nice and solid. :blink:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> I would go with sand.
> 
> You could get more weight in the same amount of space.
> 
> Use a vibrator on it, it will compact nice and solid. :blink:



This didn't sound right to me, so I did a Google.
You might check this out, if you think sand is heavier than a granite slab.
Looks like the granite would be 60% heavier than the packed sand.
http://www.reade.com/Particle_Briefings/spec_gra2.html


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Pirate said:


> This didn't sound right to me, so I did a Google.
> You might check this out, if you think sand is heavier than a granite slab.
> Looks like the granite would be 60% heavier than the packed sand.
> http://www.reade.com/Particle_Briefings/spec_gra2.html


 
I agree, granite would be heavier.

What I was eluding to was fitting the various sized pieces into a confined space, leaving voids.

Sand would fill the space completely. My .02 :smile:


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> I agree, granite would be heavier.
> 
> What I was eluding to was fitting the various sized pieces into a confined space, leaving voids.
> 
> Sand would fill the space completely. My .02 :smile:


I forgot to add, I would box in the granite inside. It would simply look like a thick shelf.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I think the granite's a good idea. You could always fill any voids around it with sand too, like a cobblestone on a patio. Just make sure you dry out the sand real well before sealing it in.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would use the granite, and have the shelf availability.












 







.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

It's partly going to depend on what type of turning you do as to which route will best serve you.

The sand, as it's many small particles, will dampen vibration far better. The granite, where as it's a solid object, is going to have far less dampening ability and only really add weight, which will help with adding mass to stabilize the lathe while turning large, out-of-balance pieces.

If you are going to turn long, thin spindles, which will benefit more from vibration damping than adding mass, go with sand. 

If you are going to be turning big bowls and other large, off-balance face grain turnings that will benefit more from mass than vibration damping, go with the granite.

Having turned my fair share of both, I prefer a (full size) lathe at least 500lbs in weight, my current weighing 650lbs, and my ballast of choice is sand.

If you are going to use the granite, which I'm not against in any way, fill the voids with sand, as this will still help a bit with vibration damping. 

And build the stand as beefy and overbuilt as you possibly can, think bomb-proof. 
I have seen what appeared to be a very nice stand loosen up in just a few months when only built with construction lumber, plywood and deck-screws. Lathe stands really benefit from hardwood, strong joinery, large bolts and other beefy hardware.

Good luck, be sure to post some pics when you're done!

Wayne

PS: Thanks for the idea on the sink cut-outs! I've been wanting some nice granite for a sharpening station, and a sink cut-out would be perfect! Really an awesome idea, thanks so much, I never would have thought of that!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I use sand and it works great. Never thought of using something solid; seems it would vibrate too much. The idea of granite WITH sand sounds good thought.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

The granite offcuts sounds like a good idea. How do you get them the right size?
I have used bags of pennies. Don't laugh: I had a big jar of pennies that I had thrown together. I had my wife make some denim bags about the size of a milk bag and filled them. They stack on the lathe feet and provide good weight. I didn't like the idea of working with sand. 
The granite for shelving would be good.


----------

